# Auger for my 8N



## jackietreehorn (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum, I had been looking for a Ford N or a comparable F or MF, I found this forum to be an extremely valuable resource. Finally took the plunge a bought a 1950 8N with a Sherman loader, rotary mower, disk, box scraper... I'm pretty excited. Though I need an auger to complete my compliment of implements. I have looked at quite a few and the prices range dramatically. From the Danuser to Rhino to County Line, etc. I'm in Northern California, so there's a Tractor Supply Co. nearby. They carry the County Line, price is right for a new auger with a 9" or 12" bit. But not sure how they rate durabilitywise. I have found used Rhinos and Danusers for about the price of a new County Line, but they are used and there's something to be said about a new auger vs. a used one. Anyone have any thoughts or experiences to share regarding the choice of an auger? Thanks JT


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a PHD (Post Hole Digger) from one of the TSC clones I bought about ten years ago. It has punched a LOT of holes since then. Tip, though - pass on the TSC AUGERS (the unit is fine, augers are not so good....) and get the auger itself from someplace like Northern Tool. They will last a lot longer.


----------



## jackietreehorn (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Fordfarm. I found a used PHD on Craigslist with a decent auger for a song this past weekend, works great! Thanks for the input. JT


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jackietreehorn said:


> Thanks Fordfarm. I found a used PHD on Craigslist with a decent auger for a song this past weekend, works great! Thanks for the input. JT


Okay.....What about pictures of it on the tractor?


----------

